# Organic Funding



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the USDA.....by Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/03/organic-farmers-can-now-receive-financial-assistance-usda/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=78853ea0f3-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-78853ea0f3-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Am I reading it right? The USDA is wanting to help organic farmers build buffer zones around organic crops?

I can kind of understand the idea of helping pollinators and organic may be the safest place for bees especially if they would stay on the reservation.

I just can not figure out why an organic farmer would need a buffer zone and a regular farmer would not.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I just can not figure out why an organic farmer would need a buffer zone and a regular farmer would not.


Maybe to protect Organo's from us leprous farmers....I think I made the little black girl mad that called from the USDA about my survey this past week.....I reminded her that it IS voluntary....and that I don't trust the current political administration....and that I hoped to be able to participate in the next USDA survey when we get the muslim out of the WH........click. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Am I reading it right? The USDA is wanting to help organic farmers build buffer zones around organic crops?
> 
> I can kind of understand the idea of helping pollinators and organic may be the safest place for bees especially if they would stay on the reservation.
> 
> I just can not figure out why an organic farmer would need a buffer zone and a regular farmer would not.


Organic farmers are required to have a 10 foot buffer between them and the neighbors non organic farm. The organic farmer is not allowed to graze or hay or crop the buffer strip for organic production. Seems like a waste for land to me.


----------

